# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Paul Watson : l'ère des virus

## phacélie

Pourquoi l'effondrement de la biodiversité fait de l'espèce humaine un réservoir de choix pour de nombreux virus. Covid-19 n'est qu'une "mise en bouche" de ce qui nous attend si nous ne changeons pas radicalement notre rapport au Vivant.

----------

